# Endless diarrhea..



## Jean A (Mar 14, 2012)

So..the old gentleman said that the one mare had 'scours'..and he had wormed her. The vet, when testing blood, also wormed the herd. With what, I don't know. She had dried up..but the stress of an hours trailer ride, and a new home, seemed to begin it all over again.

She has loose stools, though not what I would call watery. Formed as she goes, but a puddle when it hits the grass. It looks between cow and horse manure.Her rear and tail are a disaster. Glad it's warm, because someone is getting a bath tomorrow!

I really doubt that worming again would help..or be appropriate (twice in a month already?) I can't find biosponge anywhere, and one place suggested I try a probiotic. She is not showing any signs of distress..acts completely normal. They are all eating the same (the mares' hay is different now), but the previous owner fed them all from the same round bales.

Any ideas?

Ever grateful..


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 14, 2012)

http://www.valleyvet...CFW-CtgodORY-gQ

http://www.platinumperformance.com/Bio-Sponge0153/productinfo/EBIOP4/

http://www.horsehealthusa.com/details/Bio-Sponge-Paste/252-1400.html

here is some bio sponge good luck.I hope she feels better soon. Check with your vet




I know that sometimes change of food and new area will stress horses as well. Did your vet check her stool?I use this bio sponge on a foal it worked great.


----------



## Genie (Mar 14, 2012)

_We have used kaopectate_


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe you could try some sand clear, it is sold at tractor supply, it'a a five day treatment. I once bought a mare that had chronic lose stools and it helped her. Just a suggestion, as most mini's are kept on dry lots.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd try real pumpkin, yeast or sand clear. I have had great success with feeding the horses, dogs, cats and kids real pumpkin when they have had the runs. Works great. A few tablespoons a few times a day and you'd be suprised at the outcome. Brewers yeast also works great if they have a nervous stomach. You can buy it from Purina in a tub.


----------



## Jean A (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you, folks! I looked at the sand treatment..wondering if something other than worms is going on. I have never gotten animals from a totally unknown background like this. Will try each suggestion, one at a time until we get it figured out.

Our vet hasn't seen them yet. He will think I have gone nuts..but that's ok, haha. We have an aged Angus heifer and 2 mini-donkey geldings in another pasture. All 3 are curious about what's happening in the lower field, it will take time though, before we let them get close.They want the barn back, so am glad the weather is beautiful.

All 3 horses are wonderful..calm, easy to lead..and put up with nearly everything. I hope that includes a completely inexperienced equine midwife. At this point, I'd rather deliver my own baby by myself in the barn..be less nervous!!! Course..I have 7..lol


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 14, 2012)

Yogurt does wonders for diarrhea too!


----------



## Jean A (Mar 14, 2012)

Yogurt is great stuff..

I am just happy she isn't ill..just messy. She's roan with a white rear too..<sigh>


----------



## disneyhorse (Mar 15, 2012)

Some causes are worms and sand in the gut.

Sometimes a couple weeks on Metronidazole antibiotic is needed to get the gut working properly... I've seen it work many times in horses with chronic diarrhea.

Meanwhile, be sure to slather Desitin or a diaper rash cream around her anus and below after bathing ... Looks ugly but helps prevent burning and irritation.

Good luck,

Andrea


----------



## Marty (Mar 15, 2012)

_All the above and Activia is very good. _


----------



## Eagle (Mar 15, 2012)

Great point Andrea, I have a mare that has had loose stools for years, I have tried everything and she is in with a herd that are all fine. She is just really easily upset. she gets yea-sacc to help her. It is really important to put a nappy rash cream on her butt and right down to her udder as it will run down and sit in between causing a burn.

Good luck

Renee


----------



## Connie P (Mar 15, 2012)

I have a mare that had chronic diarrhea all the time. Tested her for everything and as soon as I put her on Sand Clear the first 5 to 7 days of each month she has never had diarrhea again.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 15, 2012)

Connie P said:


> I have a mare that had chronic diarrhea all the time. Tested her for everything and as soon as I put her on Sand Clear the first 5 to 7 days of each month she has never had diarrhea again.


how much and how often do you give it to her Connie?


----------



## Connie P (Mar 15, 2012)

Once a day for the first 5 to 7 days each month. 1/4 of the cup that is provided in the bucket. She is 28" mare.


----------



## susanne (Mar 15, 2012)

What finally worked for our mare was LMF Digest 911. It cost about $9 for way more than we needed (plus the feed store said it would keep well), and it apparently tasted good enough that she didn't have any problem eating it.

I've used yogurt in the past, but my vet cautioned that some horses, just like some people, can be lactose intolerant, in which case the diarrhea is exacerbated.

We had tried all the recommended remedies -- deworming, sand clear, macaroon cookies, yogurt -- and none worked. Digest 911 did the trick.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 15, 2012)

Susanne, I've never heard of digest 911, were can it be purchased, or ordered from. Not sure it's allowed to post antoher site, so if needed can you PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Jean A (Mar 15, 2012)

Something tells me we're going to keep our feed store in business. LOL!!!


----------



## susanne (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't know why LMF doesn't have it on their website (at least not that I could see), but a Google search brought up a number of references, including distributors. LMF is a northwest company, but it the bag is lightweight enough that shipping should be reasonable. I got it through our feed store, and I would think yours could order it for you.

The first listing I saw had the price as $7.50, so even better!


----------



## Jean_B (Mar 15, 2012)

You want to eliminate any kind of medical reason for this before trying home remedies. It could be stress, it could be an imbalance in her gut's bacteria (which is where the yogurt or probiotic would help). It could be some other kind of internal parasite, etc. because some of these could mask the symptoms and you never really cure the problem.

Once had a mare that EVERY time she was in foal....from the time she was 4 weeks until about 4 months...she would get a full blown case of watery diahrrea (and she was a golden palomino with a snow-white tail...except during those months...ick). We ran all kinds of diagnostics, fecal tests, etc. Clean slate. So we put her on Flagyl (veterinary version is metronidozole) and it worked like a charm. On the plus side, it was a sure-fire way to know she was safely in foal.


----------



## Jean A (Mar 16, 2012)

This mare is due..any time now.

I do have some Flagyl here..I figure we'll try until we figure it out.

I noticed that the three have a huge desire for the mineral block. I didn't see any where they came from, and am wondering if the dirt pawing is an attempt to get the minerals they need. This mare was caught not only pawing, but ingesting dirt yesterday..so I am picking up the sand treatment today. If y'all need anything, just ask. I likely have it on the shelf..





Am still trying to get her white tail clean. Oh my gosh..what a mess! I soaked, and soaked..left soap in just the tail to try to break the mess up. Today's plan is to put her tail in a bucket of Simple Green (better not get a green tail..) because the next step is cutting the masses out. Yecchhh..

Thank you, everyone, for your help!


----------



## candycar (Mar 16, 2012)

Before you use simple green to get her tail clean you might try the baking soda white viniger thing. This was suggested by a forum member to get white tails clean, and it works! I tried it and was amazed. Went out and bought boxes of baking soda and gallons of viniger! It's cheaper and easier than shampoos.

Wet her tail,

make a paste of baking soda and water rub it in the tail hairs, use about 1/2 box if you have to.

wait a minute then

dip the tail in white viniger. I used a about 1/2 gallon per tail

it will fizz alot! Hold it there until it stops fizzing

that should loosen up the crud and get it pretty clean

rinse with clean water.





Good Luck!


----------



## Jean A (Mar 16, 2012)

Vinegar and baking soda, I have!

Also going to try the spray used in hospitals and nursing homes..cleans just about any poopy mess, and I just got a case. Wal mart has some for $2 a bottle, when they have it, though it's a different brand than what we use. Aloe Vesta.


----------

